# car ran fine, now it no start



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

i have a 93 sentra 4-dr 1.6. i had a hotshot CAI installed. now I am taking it out because of winter so I replaced it with the sentra stock parts. it started, i smelled that fresh intake air now 2 days later, it will not start. the engine turns but it just won't start. i can not seem to find any leaks. i'm not sure what is wrong. and do I need the box that sits infront of my tire, the box that ends the sentra intake system.? so, can someone help me out. PLEASE!! :loser: 

my AIM is: madrunks - if ya want to know more or have any questions.
thanks
Phil


----------



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a similar problem. I detailed my engine (degreaser and such). When I was done I started it up and drove it around the block. The next day I got in it to go to work and it wouldn't start or turnover, I just got constant clicking. Any thoughts?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

for maduncs check your grounds, and see if u haev spark, then check for fuel, and for az3098 it sounds like your starter is shot, have someone turn the key as u hit the starter with a hammer and see if it kicks over


----------



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

Slacky said:


> for maduncs check your grounds, and see if u haev spark, then check for fuel, and for az3098 it sounds like your starter is shot, have someone turn the key as u hit the starter with a hammer and see if it kicks over


the grounds are OK. The fuel is there, no clogs, no leaks, nada. I'm confused. it was fine with the CAI. then I put the stock Air System on. it started. now it doesn't start. the engine turns but it won't start. it wants to so bad though. lol. could it be something to do with MAF or ECU.?


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

maduncs said:


> the grounds are OK. The fuel is there, no clogs, no leaks, nada. I'm confused. it was fine with the CAI. then I put the stock Air System on. it started. now it doesn't start. the engine turns but it won't start. it wants to so bad though. lol. could it be something to do with MAF or ECU.?


 Are all your o2 sensors inplace? Because if one of your o2 sensors is not hooked up then your car won't start. When you were taking off your cai did you remember to hook up your o2 sensor .


----------



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

Slacky said:


> for maduncs check your grounds, and see if u haev spark, then check for fuel, and for az3098 it sounds like your starter is shot, have someone turn the key as u hit the starter with a hammer and see if it kicks over


Now for a really silly question. Can you explain where I might find the starter on my 1.6L, Automatic, B13? BTW, Thanks for you help Slacky. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

az3098 said:


> I have a similar problem. I detailed my engine (degreaser and such). When I was done I started it up and drove it around the block. The next day I got in it to go to work and it wouldn't start or turnover, I just got constant clicking. Any thoughts?


Locate the clicking relay, there should be some numbers on the side of it, chances are there are more than just that one, swap relays and see if that solves your problem, if so give that number the parts dept so they can get you the same relay (number like 25230-C9970 or C9980) something like that anyway


----------



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

-Geoff- said:


> Are all your o2 sensors inplace? Because if one of your o2 sensors is not hooked up then your car won't start. When you were taking off your cai did you remember to hook up your o2 sensor .


the o2 sensor had nothing to do with the installation of the cai or the stock intake system.


----------



## cool_rebel671 (Sep 15, 2004)

az3098 said:


> Now for a really silly question. Can you explain where I might find the starter on my 1.6L, Automatic, B13? BTW, Thanks for you help Slacky. I really appreciate your input.


Getting to the starter can be a real pain in the ass. You can'tget to it from the top. You have to go under your car. It's bolted topside of the tranny. Two screws to remove. First one isn't so bad but the second one...damn. With some elbow grease and lots of patience you can get it out. A friend of mine took his car to a mechanic and had to pay 1 hour labor just to replace it.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

ppl with hondas and acuras come in here ? for waht reason?? i guess to BOW down the the all mighty DATUN AND NISSAN power!!! gyea!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fernan Abracosa (Oct 7, 2004)

Maduncs,

Check your fuses. 

Check gas flow if;
1. fuel filter
2. fuel line
3. pump

These happen to me when 1 morning it won’t start. I got the car a year ago and it never had a problem on starting. The next day the mechanic was checking my car at home and it started with one click. We brought it to shop and they remove the gas tank then clean it. We found a lot of dirt and some impurities. The pump filter was also cleaned, fuel line intake and return was blown by pressurized air so dirt will be removed. Now after a week it works well and no hassle. You can do it by yourself it so easy.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

he hasnt even checked his starter yet, and its not like its a lack of fuel because it doesnt even turn over, let us know how tappin the starter works or checkin for relays turns out


----------



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

Fernan Abracosa said:


> Maduncs,
> 
> Check your fuses.
> 
> ...



ok, I checked the fuses, they're fine. fuel line pumpin' and clear. fuel filter, active. pump, functional. what the hell could be wrong!?!?!?!?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

still haent checked STARTER and relays, they click just like u described


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey maduncs... I don't think your problem has anything to do with your stock intake system going back on, since it did run for a period of time after you put it on. It's probably just coincidence. Does your engine fire at all? It sounds like you're not getting spark.

AZ3098... It's probably your starter, but what's the voltage across your battery?


----------



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

cool_rebel671 said:


> Getting to the starter can be a real pain in the ass. You can'tget to it from the top. You have to go under your car. It's bolted topside of the tranny. Two screws to remove. First one isn't so bad but the second one...damn. With some elbow grease and lots of patience you can get it out. A friend of mine took his car to a mechanic and had to pay 1 hour labor just to replace it.


First of all, I want to thank everyone for all their help. I don't know exactly what happened but it started up a the next day. I did find that I have a problem with my negative battery cable however. I just didn't think that a little moisture would make it do what it did. Course I did did a pretty thorough cleaning and probably over soaked everything, including the starter. Now it's just a matter of replacing that battery cable. Thanks again to everyone who offered help.

Chris


----------



## VASR20 (Oct 15, 2004)

maduncs said:


> ok, I checked the fuses, they're fine. fuel line pumpin' and clear. fuel filter, active. pump, functional. what the hell could be wrong!?!?!?!?


Make sure your timing chain isn't broken or slipped. Take off the oil filler cap and look inside while someone cranks the engine for you. Make sure the cams are spinning. If they aren't then you're fucked. If they are, then you might just play with your timing a little to see if it makes a difference.


----------

